# localhost fetch: gethostby*.getanswer



## subnetzer0 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

Please bear with me as I'm new to FreeBSD (not Linux). I just installed FreeBSD 9.1 in a virtual machine using VirtualBox and I'm trying to install vim. I cd into /usr/ports/editors/vim and do a `make install clean`. When it attempts to fetch files from the FTP server, for every file, I get this message:


```
localhost fetch: gethostby*.getanswer: asked for "ftp.au.vim.org IN AAAA", got type "A"
```

The problem is, every time that message appears, it waits for about one to two minutes, then moves on to the next file. I thought this may be a problem with my nameserver, so I updated /etc/resolv.conf to match the nameserver of my host system, but that broke it. After I rebooted, it returned to its previous state. After much googling, I thought maybe it's sendmail, so I disabled sendmail in /etc/rc.conf, and that didn't work either. I tried searching for a long time and have come up empty.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2013)

It's clearly a DNS error, nothing to do with Sendmail at all.  Searching says this is due to an IPv4 answer being returned for an IPv6 query.  Have you configured FreeBSD to be IPv6 only?


----------



## subnetzer0 (Jul 13, 2013)

During the install I configured FreeBSD to use IPv4, not IPv6. When I manually change resolv.conf to use 8.8.8.8, it works. But when I reboot, it'll change it back. I'd hate to have to manually change resolv.conf every time I boot.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2013)

dhclient(8) can be set to leave /etc/resolv.conf alone, but it would be better to identify the origin of the problem and fix it there.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

Could you paste the contents of /etc/resolv.conf after you cleanly rebooted?

Also; what output do you get if you try running `dig ftp.au.vim.org`?

*Edit*:

Diving a bit deeper into this does show something weird with the zone setup for ftp.au.vim.org, the error which the OP got is correct. If you look up the AAAA record for ftp.au.vim.org (`dig ftp.au.vim.org AAAA`) it will resolv to a CNAME record mirror.intrapower.net.au.

Yet when you lookup that AAAA record you'll get nothing. mirror.intrapower.net.au only has an A record and not AAAA. So there's definitely something fishy with the zone.

However, that shouldn't prevent a port from building since IPv4 is still perfectly usable.


----------



## subnetzer0 (Jul 14, 2013)

/etc/resolv.conf:

```
# Generated by resolvconf
nameserver 10.0.2.3
```

`dig ftp.au.vim.org`:

```
; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P4 <<>> ftp.au.vim.org
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; flags: qr aa rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
; ftp.au.vim.org.                    IN          A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
ftp.au.vim.org.          3600     IN         CNAME    mirror.intrapower.net.au.
mirror.intrapower.net.au.   3600  IN         A        61.8.100.199

;; Query time: 730 msec
;; SERVER: 10.0.2.3#53(10.0.2.3)
;; WHEN: Sat Jul 13 20:47:50 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 86
```

I was able to install vim-lite without receiving that weird message. Maybe it's something local to vim and not vim-lite?


----------

